# OK...so where can cobia be caught ?



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

Without givin me the exacts..

(25' left of the brown rock, cast 129' SSW etc..)

can cobia be caught:

Grandview off the beach ?
Buckroe, Off the beach ?

WSP ?
WS ?
Lesner ?
SB ?
SBP (LIP) ??

Help...gotta 5yrs old and bride that wanna catch some rays..I wanna catch a brownie...all we need is a prospective spot ??

T'anks [email protected]!

Etc...


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Custer your best bet to catch a cobie around here would be L.I.P or seagull, seagull would be better in M.H.O. just more room and farther out on the water.


----------



## virginia boy 1 (May 8, 2003)

how far can you cast? if you've got a heaver, try grandview island at point of breakers. toss bait as far as you can. heck, ive watched boats catch plenty there well w/in casting distance.

tight lines


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Hey Custer,
Here's mytake on the Cobia dea fro the surf. 
First, There's a place off Grandview called The Stick, it happens to be right off the old rock pile of Back River Light House. It is a place where the water comes up from the old small boat channel that is still 18 feet deep and it bangs into a shoal that rises up to about 8 feet. It is very productive for Cobia from a boat, even saw a guy catch one from a jet ski once, the gaffing deal was a hoot. Anyway, the spot is not far off Light House Rocks.
I personally have not done this, but I believe there is hope. Climb out onto the rock pile on an out going tide, drop a chum bag on the South East side and fish the slick with a big chunk of Bunker. I bet it would work.

PS This is not the most Kid friendly fishing spot, but if you bring the Mrs along they both could enjoy the beach while Pop is on the rocks.


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Rays*

If you want rays willoughby is a guaranteed ray spot right now.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Wilber said:


> Hey Custer,
> Here's mytake on the Cobia dea fro the surf.
> First, There's a place off Grandview called The Stick, it happens to be right off the old rock pile of Back River Light House. It is a place where the water comes up from the old small boat channel that is still 18 feet deep and it bangs into a shoal that rises up to about 8 feet. It is very productive for Cobia from a boat, even saw a guy catch one from a jet ski once, the gaffing deal was a hoot. Anyway, the spot is not far off Light House Rocks.
> I personally have not done this, but I believe there is hope. Climb out onto the rock pile on an out going tide, drop a chum bag on the South East side and fish the slick with a big chunk of Bunker. I bet it would work.
> ...



I concur.......Wilber...put ya on a good hole...it's also a great spot fer trout(both types),nice flounder and stripers.I never brought the tackle nor tha bait ta chase them brown guys,but with that shoal and them deep pockets...I can only imagine they are there.But like Wilber stated...them rocks are tuff...wear some sandals with some foam bottoms...or some wading boots

I plan on hitting a spot,farther North of that rock pile fer the man in tha brown suit.....on a yak  .....if that hole doesn't produce...plan on paddling to tha rock pile.....


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

....sounds like yakin out baits from near the rocks would be the ticket!...the R


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

the rhondel said:


> ....sounds like yakin out baits from near the rocks would be the ticket!...the R



$2.00 per bait.....   and half of the prize....mmm...steaks on tha grill


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Or a kite with live bait.

We keep this up I'm gonna have to buy my Va. Fishing License.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

http://www.pswsfa.com/cobia.htm

There ya go try out this link on Cobia. Might help ya out some


----------



## Nick (Jul 21, 2001)

that rockpile on grandview, is that on the nature preserve or the rocks down the beach from the pier. I have fished the rocks on the nature preserve a few time and had pretty good luck there. never tried for them cobes, but have the tackle this year.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

......get your license Wilber!Looks like we got us a yakker iffn he'll take brews instead of $2  ...the R


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

the rhondel said:


> ......get your license Wilber!Looks like we got us a yakker iffn he'll take brews instead of $2  ...the R




Sorry to say.drinkin an yakkin don't mix...ya kinda hafta keep some wits...esp...after tha dunkin I got @ the ES......Will take Gatoraid or water...dang....lightening' gonna strike  


But gimme soft sand under ma toes,and a feeshin line in tha water......bring on tha cold B/L's!


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*Wilber*

you have all the idea,s  now ta puttm in perspective and go fish  amazing the things us fisherman can come up with n all actuality prolly works


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Well R, if'n me, you, Tommy and Cdog each bring 5 rods and $20 bucks, I believe we can keep Al at the paddles the better part of the day. I'll bring a 10/0 red Senator that holds about 2000 yards of 20 lb Fireline, Nsearch might have to charge double for that one.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Wilber ....sounds good,lets set a day,maybe during the week, when Cdog gets back.......but why do we need 5 rods each?Now I aint bustin my arse on any dang rocks  ...the R


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

5 sounded like a good number.

If we got Al to yak the baits out we can just stand on the beach and forget the rock pile.

Maybe one evening or a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Wilber ..thats what I mean;yakin the baits out.Healing time for a broken leg is too long   ....the R


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

sounds good...shoot...we prolly can jus feesh with tha Mayor..sippin cold ones...and relaxing....

Wait a min..yall be relaxin'...I'd be bustin tail, yakkin baits out.....

still a good idea from tha beach...


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Ah c'mon Al,you're still a yungun  .....us guys have ta save our strength for contenplainten  and pullin on that 100# bomber  ....the R


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

I'm on dat idear like scales onna tarpon...

Like a shell on a turtle...

like slime onna eel...

Shoot, we get Puppy Mullet and Dawgfsh to bring their yaks to keep from wearin Al out (well..wearin him too much)

SHeeeeeeeeeeeooooooooooooooooooooooooooooot..

FHB, BROWN BOMBIN' AT DA VIEW '05 !!

gimme 2-3 days notice to I ken tell tha boss were I wont be


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Sounds lika plan...I'll start drinkin my energy shakes  ......

I usually fish the hole on Sundays...keep me posted


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I like that Tommy....."BROWN BOMBIN AT THA VIEW '05".....looks like Wiber has instigated something new  ...the R


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Only thing is I ain't cooking at this one.

Sunday am sounds good to me, I can take a break form the house for a few hours.


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

Kinda short notice for me.... Can ya sleep in the trucks? how much is licence? How long to get there from hear Tom?
sounds interesting!!


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Hell right now you can catch them in my front yard or back yard... JAM


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Iffn you're talking this sunday,it is a bit short notice.Don't think Clay is do back in time and I know he'll want in.I think a better shot at the cobe would be in 2-3 more weeks anyway.No? Plus I'm still trying to shake the creepin crud  and as Jam says ,the boys are south and iffn I can get it together,I'll try DDs tube if available...the R


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

They have caught drum and cobia tonight @ the point bigun's.... JAM :--| but I am @ work sometimes it don't matter if your 5 minutes or 500 miles away...


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

the rhondel said:


> Iffn you're talking this sunday,it is a bit short notice.Don't think Clay is do back in time and I know he'll want in.I think a better shot at the cobe would be in 2-3 more weeks anyway.No? Plus I'm still trying to shake the creepin crud  and as Jam says ,the boys are south and iffn I can get it together,I'll try DDs tube if available...the R


I'm fer that, I think we are 2-3 weeks early up here...

tho..Jam etal, may see me south next weekend...

lock up da liqour and little gurls


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

I'm with you R, at least a couple more weeks.

I'll keep me ear out at Wallaces and find out when the "Stick" area gets hot and relay info here.


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

*Count Me in.....................*

when it's time......I can be there in an hour  

I'm jones'en sumpthin fearce  

><))))*>


----------

